# Indian PCC from Australia - various questions



## nmani (Dec 7, 2019)

Hi all

I need to apply for Indian PCC from Australia. From the latest forum discussion on this topic I understood that if the address on passport is different than the current Indian address then it takes a lot of time for the PCC application to get processed. Does anyone have any timeline suggestions on this? 
My daughters 101 visa application is under process in India and my PCC will expire in Feb2021. With the current processing rate I am assuming I need to submit pcc again. So I thought of starting the process of getting the PCC now itself.
Also, my passport expires in July 2021.
So, my question is - is it better to apply for reissue of passport with the current Indian address and then apply for PCC?
If this is the case will I be able to get PCC by Feb?
Or is it better to get the PCC first and then apply for reissue of passport.
Also, can anyone let me know the current process of getting PCC? I am in Adelaide right now.


----------



## sahi88 (Jan 2, 2020)

Hi All,

I having a query on filling Indian PCC form.

1. On completing Personal Particular Form..
There is a 9 B Question - *Present Residential Address & Tel No along with Police Station and residing since..*

My question is Do I need to add current residential address of Australia or the Indian address? as this question is interlinked with Ques 10 .

2. In application form PCC - there is a question that for what *Purpose PCC is required*?
i am confused in 2 options -* Resident Visa* or *Immigration purpose other than citizenship ?*

Kindly do answer if someone knows it.. It will be highly appreciable.

Thanks


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

sahi88 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I having a query on filling Indian PCC form.
> 
> ...


I have answered your question in another thread, but here it is

1) Australian address (assuming you are onshore)
2) If you are applying for 189/190 or any other resident visas (including TR), use "Resident Visa" or for any other visa, use the second option.


----------



## sahi88 (Jan 2, 2020)

fugitive_4u said:


> I have answered your question in another thread, but here it is
> 
> 1) Australian address (assuming you are onshore)
> 2) If you are applying for 189/190 or any other resident visas (including TR), use "Resident Visa" or for any other visa, use the second option.


Thank you for your reply. Yes, I need PCC for PR visa

One of my friend got 190 PR while he mentioned 'Immigration Purpose other than Citizenship' in Indian PCC.

I have filled online PCC form by selecting 'Immigration Purpose other than Citizenship' but did not send it to VFS yet, but I read somewhere that it should be Resident Visa.

So shall we fill online PCC form again by selecting Resident visa ?

It will be really appreciable if you can clarify my doubt on this.

Thanks


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

sahi88 said:


> Thank you for your reply. Yes, I need PCC for PR visa
> 
> One of my friend got 190 PR while he mentioned 'Immigration Purpose other than Citizenship' in Indian PCC.
> 
> ...


It should be fine either way as Indian High Commission is not going to validate your application with DHA. Don't sweat too much and either of them are valid responses in your case.

All the best..!


----------



## Gun29 (Dec 12, 2021)

Hi,
I am applying for a Subclass 858 (Global Talent Independent Visa). While filling an Indian embassy VFS form for a "Police Clearance Certificate", I see multiple options. I am confused about which one fits appropriately for this Visa.

1) Employment Visa/Work Permit
2) Immigration Purposes Other Than Citizenship
3) Long Term Visa/Stay
4) Resident Permit

Which one should I use for myself? Will it be the same for my spouse as well who is dependent on me?

Thanks in advance for your reply.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Gun29 said:


> Hi,
> I am applying for a Subclass 858 (Global Talent Independent Visa). While filling an Indian embassy VFS form for a "Police Clearance Certificate", I see multiple options. I am confused about which one fits appropriately for this Visa.
> 
> 1) Employment Visa/Work Permit
> ...


Choose option (4) listed above as that is the one that closely matches the visa subclass.


----------



## MonuA (Dec 20, 2021)

Hello Everyone,

I am applying for 887 Visa and need some help / clarification in the Personal Particular Form for PCC Clearance please.

*1. Point No. 6 ( Continuosly residing abroad ( outside India ) for past .... ( in years )*
-- I am to complete 2 years in Jan 2022, so should I specify 2 years here or would it be 1 year.

*2. Point No. 9a ( Permanent Address and Tel No along with Police Station )*
-- Would this be my permanent address in India or in Australia ( Address as per Passport ). I stayed in a rental property in India for 2 years before I moved to Australia as I was renovating my property.

*3. Point No. 9b ( Permanent Address and Tel No along with Police Station ) *
----Would this be the last address ( rental property ) I stayed in in India pls ?

*4. Point No. 10 ( If you have been resident at the given address given at COLUMN 9b for the last one year, please furnish other address(es) with duration(s) resided ( Please furnish an additional set of PP Forms for each address with Police Station *
-- Which address would I be writing here. My original address ( which is my permanent address ( address in Passport ) ? Or the rental property I moved in before I moved to Australia ?

*5. Point No. 13. Furnish details of Previous passport / travel document, if any : *
---Would this be the latest passport that I have at the moment. The reason of my asking is that I have a previous passport too which was expired ?

I look forward to your support .. Thank you for your help in advance

Thanks


----------



## Uzma_M (Feb 13, 2017)

For sending PCC forms by courier to VFS Melbourne, can Australian Debit card details be used on the form for payment? Please suggest.


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

Uzma_M said:


> For sending PCC forms by courier to VFS Melbourne, can Australian Debit card details be used on the form for payment? Please suggest.


Yes


----------



## Uzma_M (Feb 13, 2017)

RDStranger said:


> Yes


Perfect! Thanks


----------



## sam.d (Feb 6, 2017)

On behalf of one of my friend.

Hi Folks,

My parents don’t know about our marriage. If We apply PCC by shows single status although in my PR application with DIBP I have mentioned married. Does it create any problem in PR application.

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sam.d said:


> On behalf of one of my friend.
> 
> Hi Folks,
> 
> ...


It’s never a good idea to give wrong information to the government 
You never know when it will come back to bite you 
Cheers


----------



## sharansekhon57 (1 mo ago)

hi can someone help me with Indian PCC application please?


----------



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

Please mention your question, if somebody knows they will respond.


----------



## sharansekhon57 (1 mo ago)

Mr. said:


> Please mention your question, if somebody knows they will respond.


i am in Canada right now and i need Indian PCC for australia PR but BLS in canada only doing Indian PCC for canada students (BLS is like VFS) so i don’t know how i get done my Indian PCC now


----------

